# [SOLVED] Generic video driver



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

Dxdiag displays:system is using generic video driver please install driver provided by the hardware manufacturer..now thd problem is that i don't have any such driver nor do i know anything about my motherboard so how can get the driver..i would greatly be pleased if someone can help and your step will be appreciated


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*

hi Barun Kalita welcome to TSF,

is this a brand name pc? if custom you can open up the case and check the motherboard for the make and model. or run this and post a screen shot.
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

I'm afraid i wont be able to open the case..can you provide me some drivers


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*



oscer1 said:


> hi Barun Kalita welcome to TSF,
> 
> is this a brand name pc? if custom you can open up the case and check the motherboard for the make and model. or run this and post a screen shot.
> CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


please answer first question and do the link i gave you


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

I downloaded the pc wizard but when i run it after installing it the computer stops responding..i would like to tell you about my pc a bit more.Actually i bought the lenovo branded..
MTM 53552SQ
Machine type 10012 configuration no. 57098310 product family 3000 H210 on 4-08-2009..i also got a nvdia GE force 8400 512MB graphics...after using my pc for sometime last year on july(2010) the graphics incured few problem so i gave it for servicing.On september i got my pc back but they told me that they'l replace the graphics card later(though i haven't received it yet)..they also told me that they had changed the motherboard and later i also found out that they replaced my core 2 duo with dual core..and since then i have this problem of generic video driver


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*

go to nvdia web site and get your driver.
Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

Thanks but can you be little bit more specific about the type of nvdia driver


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*

the link would of brought you to your card, here is the driver.
NVIDIA DRIVERS 275.33 WHQL


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

The driver as recommended you(tech expert) was not compatible...IT WAS DISSAPOINTING:---(


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*

sorry, but not expert go here and select option #2
Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Generic video driver*

If your computer was returned to you in September in an unfit state for use, why have you waited 9 months to do anything about it? You should have returned the computer back to the service center and told them to fix the problem they created.

Go here - Lenovo Drivers - and download the NVIDIA Graphics Driver in the Video section and the Intel Chipset Driver in the Chipset section, install and reboot.


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

I didnt meant to offend anybody..i really appriciate your helping hand to guide me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Generic video driver*

It's ok, you've not offended anyone. :smile: I was just wondering why you carried on using the computer for so long with it not working properly after it was supposed to have been serviced.

Let us know how you get on with the drivers. If the driver from nvidia's website didn't work, then the ones from Lenovo (which are designed for your computer) should work.


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

The driver CD which i got in the begining automatically install everything except vga when i run it.Before i go to download any other file from nvidia website i would like to know that 'generic video driver' as mentioned in my dxdiag message points to what?Inbuilt graphics on the motherboard or external one ?Also do you really think the product in the motherboard belongs to nvidia.Lastly EXACTLY what is generic video driver?(too many question put together)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*

the generic video driver would probably only give 256 color and resolution like 800x600. can you change the resolution higher or not. do you have on board video and a add on video card? list the ven and dev numbers for your video in device mangager.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers in xp would be device instance id


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

Resolutiön of my lcd is 1024*748..in the device manager there is a question mark on vga,the instance id is PCL\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_303C17AA&REV_1013&11583159&0&10.
I opened the cpu cover and got these two specification on the motherboard:
(1) G31T-LM2 Lenovo ver:V1.0
(2)Intel
NH8280 1GB
L835LB23
SL8FX
Also there is no video card inserted


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*

did you try the drivers at the link in post 11
Lenovo Ideapad Support & downloads - Drivers & Downloads


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

I did visit that site and did it again but there i couldn't find any thing relevant. Most of driver provided there are for other motherboard. There i couldn't find a driver for my GIMT-LM2 Lenovo ver v1.0(i presume this is the name of my motherboard as i got after opening my cpu other than intel NH8280 1GB L835B23 SL8FX.).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Generic video driver*

This should be your driver http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2843&DwnldID=18774&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss according the the pci\ven and dev you provided


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Generic video driver*

thanks joeten for the help


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Generic video driver*

Thanks oscer 1, koala and joeten for your help. Yesterday i once again visited the lenovo site and downloaded the intel onboard video driver. It got installed and now the dxdiag shows no problem. But as i try to run games like fifa11, NFS most wanted which can run even without a graphics card the process fails and an error message comes.
Following is the detail about the intel....
Device
name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express chipset family
Chiptype: Intel(R) GMA 3100
DAC TYPE: Internal
Approw total memory:256 MB
DRIVER
Main driver: igxprd32.dll
version : 6.14.0010.4864(English)
WHQL Logo'd : n/A
Mini VDD : igxpmp32.sys


----------

